# about joining...



## ajeh (27 May 2004)

Hi there, I‘ve never posted here, and have used the search function and haven‘t been able to find an answer to my question.

When it comes around to your Background check, are you able to explain why you quit jobs etc??  The only reason I‘m asking this is because... I‘m gay, now I know this should never have any bearing on potential for joining, but I have had several jobs over the last several years, where people weren‘t exactly tolerant to say the least, and instead of making a fuss I‘d just quit.  This shouldn‘t have been a problem, but I don‘t think it would be appropriate to tell the recruiting officer this bit of information.

Well I hope I‘d be able to pass my application form easily enough, but I‘ve been considering my background check, and I realize that  have had quite a few jobs over the years, and many I have left because I was uncomfortable.  Since then though I have grown, I‘m more willing to accept some peoples opinions, and just shake my head when the "jokes" start coming, but I wasn‘t this sure of myself before.

Anyhow my question is, how thorough is the Background check?  Are you allowed to explain your reasons to leaving jobs/moving?  Or is it just a report card basically?

Now I know a few people will read this and want to flame me, please don‘t, I‘ve heard it all before it‘s quite old.  But if anyone could actually give a real response that would be great, if not, hopefully the next person can.

Thanks


----------



## GrahamD (27 May 2004)

If they contact previous employers, the employers will only say that you quit, and what kind of work habits you had, how you got along with people, did you have diciplinary problems, etc.

It is illegal for them to comment on your sexuality.

However, you will get an opportunity to discuss your work history during the interview phase of your application.

I‘d advise against making anything (including discrimination) sound like an excuse for quitting.  I‘d just put some kind of spin on it and say something to the effect that "I have a history of quitting because I had been dealing with an insecurity about confrontation with coworkers/employers for a long time, but I have since worked through the issue and have learned to deal with confrontaion in a healthy and productive manner."

Or something to that effect.  Then they would proceed to ask questions about how you worked through it, or what brought about the change, etc  and you‘d need to be prepared to discuss the issue at length.

If you‘re worried about further discrimination, well you can use your common sense for that.  It‘s government policy that it is not tolerated.  Yet the military has a large percentage of very young males working in close quarters, in a testosterone driven environment.  You will be bound to discover that the lack of maturity and understanding will cause some friction in some cases and to varying degrees.


----------



## koach (27 May 2004)

> I‘d just put some kind of spin on it and say something to the effect that "I have a history of quitting because I had been dealing with an insecurity about confrontation with coworkers/employers for a long time, but I have since worked through the issue and have learned to deal with confrontaion in a healthy and productive manner."


I don‘t recommend trying to "put a spin on it".  First of all the above statement is ambiguous and it entertains further questions and speculation as to why there was confrontation.  The best thing to do is to be honest to the questions being asked.  This will show the interviewer that you have indeed grown and you are willing to accept the opinions of others.

They may ask you why you quit your previous employer(s) instead of working though the issue.  Did you make an honest attempt to resolve the situation prior to quitting or did you quit to avoid the situation?


----------



## y2kroachman (27 May 2004)

Some people will discriminate its obvious. Im not gay so i could not tell u how to deal with it, but if some people dont stop pickin on u for it, dont be afraid to smack em, its the only way those types of people understand. Me personally, i dont care what u r, i only discriminate against people that slack off, just do the best u can and everything will fall into place.


----------



## bradley (27 May 2004)

Don‘t bring it up unless it comes up. If they see that its not an issue for you, it won‘t be an issue for them.


----------



## RJG (27 May 2004)

Isn‘t the politically correct term homosexual? lol anyway, don‘t worry about it. There will undoubtably be insecure men who are not sure about their own sexual orientation who will scapegoat you as an outlet for their insecurities. 

The thing I don‘t get about it is, why do all guys assume that homosexuals will hit on them. Isn‘t it the same thing as assuming if a persons a female they‘ll want you? Although I my self am guilty of that.


----------



## Da_man (27 May 2004)

That kind of things is not tolerated in the forces.  If your being discriminated, take it up the chain of command.


----------



## ZipperHead (27 May 2004)

I concur with Koach, in that honesty is the best policy. There is a chance that the recruiter/interviewer may have issues with your homosexuality (he/she is only human after all.....), but I think most people would accept your honesty as a positive thing, and see through any attempt at hiding the reasons. 

To tell you the truth, I don‘t think you should worry too much about that (having quit jobs), as it seems that we will recruit anybody nowadays, and having had a lot of jobs, whether you quit them or not, would hardly be considered an impediment.

As for being gay in the military (assuming you care for my opinion), I think you will find that as long as you do your job well, fit into the team dynamic, and be yourself (don‘t try to be something that you aren‘t), people will accept you. There will always be those that don‘t, but always consider the source.

Hope this helped,
Al


----------



## ajeh (27 May 2004)

Thanks for the replies, especially the 

"as it seems that we will recruit anybody nowadays"

I realize that this may not be a good thing, but I had hoped that issues of my former employers wouldn‘t come up, but that may be unavoidable.

Also if I was as confident as I am now, back when I was younger I probably wouldn‘t have quit, however I‘m only 20, so ofcourse most young people are insecure, and I handled it poorly for the most part.

Being Homosexual(politically correct right) doesn‘t affect my performance at my work place, I am fully capable of doing any job given to me, it‘s just that some people have this idea that "we" will checkout every other man we see, honestly as stated above, does every woman check you out?  Probably not   

Anyway thanks again, I just wanted to make sure that I wouldn‘t be shut out of the opportunity to enlist because of some mistakes I made when I was younger.


----------



## cathtaylor (27 May 2004)

Good luck to you Notsure,, you‘ll do just fine!


----------



## Tracker (27 May 2004)

The new questionaire only asks you for residential address‘ for the last five years, we no longer ask for activities(employment,unemployment, school).  You don‘t have to disclose any info on your application you don‘t want to.  That being said, honesty is always the best policy.  You don‘t have to disclose your sexual orientation so tell the MCC that you felt that it was time to move on, not really a lie.


----------



## scm77 (27 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Tracker:
> [qb] The new questionaire only asks you for residential address‘ for the last five years, we no longer ask for activities(employment,unemployment, school).[/qb]


Does this mean they don‘t ask you/check your grades, or how long it took you etc, they just make sure you‘ve got at least grade 10.  If you know what I mean.


----------



## Tracker (28 May 2004)

> Originally posted by scm77:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


No, they still look at your transcripts.  In the past they wanted to know where you lived, where you worked, if you were unemployed and where you went to school for the previous ten years.  All they want now is to know where you have lived for the previous five years.


----------



## phalen (28 May 2004)

i did my application about a month ago and they still ask u for ur past jobs and activities


----------



## Tracker (28 May 2004)

> Originally posted by phalen:
> [qb] i did my application about a month ago and they still ask u for ur past jobs and activities [/qb]


Where was that?  At CFRC Toronto we are using a new PSAQ form that only requires five years of residence.


----------



## commIT (3 Aug 2006)

ajeh said:
			
		

> Hi there, I‘ve never posted here, and have used the search function and haven‘t been able to find an answer to my question.
> 
> When it comes around to your Background check, are you able to explain why you quit jobs etc??  The only reason I‘m asking this is because... I‘m gay, now I know this should never have any bearing on potential for joining, but I have had several jobs over the last several years, where people weren‘t exactly tolerant to say the least, and instead of making a fuss I‘d just quit.  This shouldn‘t have been a problem, but I don‘t think it would be appropriate to tell the recruiting officer this bit of information.



I wanted to reply to this message in the event that anyone else wanted to hear of a more recent recruitment.  I have just joined and being gay is not an issue.  In my example, I had to complete a level II security clearance and the DND do ask about your partner and his or her family.  That was the extent of it.

Being a "gay" in the military should have no bearing on being a soldier.  The way I see it, when you join the military, you choose to accept a new culture and a time honoured way of life that dates back thousands of years.  You choose to conform to this lifestyle on a professional level via Truth, Duty & Valour.  Even though you don't choose to be gay, your "Gay Pride" takes a back seat when you are on parade, in the field and serving your country.  The way I interpret the "Truth" part, is being true to your Country, your superiors, your enemy, yourselves and your 'brothers' (or sisters, whatever you fancy).


----------



## Remius (3 Aug 2006)

Rusty Shackleford said:
			
		

> Where was that?  At CFRC Toronto we are using a new PSAQ form that only requires five years of residence.



Don't confuse what's used for the credit/criminal background check TBS-330-23E(5 year history) and what's used for the pre-sec/security clearance form.  Both are used at one point or another.  The 5 year is filled out by everyone.  The 10 year form will still be filled out either at your CFRC/D or when you get to Basic or if you need a security pre-assessment.  Yes it asks for your employment history including periods of unemployment.  Your application form still has a section on your employment history and it is used to assess you.  Yes you will have the opportunity to explain yourself if you have to.

Hint: Be honest.

Good luck.


----------



## kincanucks (4 Aug 2006)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Don't confuse what's used for the credit/criminal background check TBS-330-23E(5 year history) and what's used for the pre-sec/security clearance form.  Both are used at one point or another.  The 5 year is filled out by everyone.  The 10 year form will still be filled out either at your CFRC/D or when you get to Basic or if you need a security pre-assessment.  Yes it asks for your employment history including periods of unemployment.  Your application form still has a section on your employment history and it is used to assess you.  Yes you will have the opportunity to explain yourself if you have to.
> 
> Hint: Be honest.
> 
> Good luck.



You do know that you are responding to a two year old thread, right?


----------



## Remius (4 Aug 2006)

;D

hehehehe.  I guess I need to take a closer look.




thanks.


----------



## Gunner109 (29 Oct 2006)

Who cares what someones sexual pref is?  Dont we have more important things to deal with?  Gay/Bi/ Str8/Trans,  who gives a f***  as long as you can do the job.  Are we not passed what used to be an issue? its time for those in the passed to get into the 21st Century and get over it.  No room for old thinkin 'dino's'


----------



## gnome123 (29 Oct 2006)

I just keep my opinion to myself


----------

